# Newbie Here.... (Sorta)



## Val (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello All.
I just signed up here at HauntForum. I kinda "lurk" with the Halloween-L. I just got a new computer up and running so hopefully I can do a little more contributing and a little less lurking around. I think everyone here is very talented. I have been doing my yard haunt for a couple years now. It started out very small and has gradually gotten bigger. This year I hope to have a lot more trick or treaters and to also host my first Halloween Party... 
Thanks All....

www.myspace.com/jakes_mom


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another Michigander, cool!

Welcome aboard Val, I think you'll fit right in


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome over here too Val! Glad you joined the party...


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Stay awhile


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to our disturbed little group.:jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...it's nice to meet ya!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We all started out small and got bigger. It seems to be the norm with haunting.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Val. It must be something in the Mich. water! It infects a lot of you with the haunting bug.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi val glad to see ya , now that you here relax and enjoy


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> disturbed little group.


 well.. we wouldn't be any fun if we were all normal now would we? hehehe..Howdy and welcome to the group.. At times..It'll seem like an insane asylum!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey what's up welcome! (You'll see me on Halloween-L)


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Val there's plenty of talented people on here to help you


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for the great support and Welcome. Everyone is great here. Thanks...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome fellow -L member!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You are going to like it here.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Val. What part of the state are you from?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Greetings and salutations Val! Welcome to my nightmare, I think you're gonna like it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Val and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome pull up a chair and start chanting


----------

